# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور جــديــد مكتوب على باص في لندن

## البوب شريف

مكتوب على باص في لندن  
فكن مع الله سيحفظك

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*جزاك الله كل خير*  *وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* **

----------

